# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  stłuczenie nadgarstka

## maciomen201

Witam wczoraj potklem się przez barierkę i upadlem na lewą rękę . Rękę miałem wyprostowaną . Byłem w nocy w szpitalu i mialem robione rtg. Lekarz stwierdził tylko stłuczenie. Zalecal zimne oklady , maść. Wstałem rano i nie mogłem wyprostować ręki w ogóle. Posmarowalem żelem naproxen i do teraz mnie boli od dloni do lokcia . Jak porusze to boli . Jakikolwiek ruch powoduje bol. Co radzicie. Jak domowymi sposobami temu zaradzić?

----------

